# Truck 'Loading Bay'



## tiking

Finally took some outdoor photos of this 1/24 scale truck loading bay diorama. morning sun is not always the best to take pics, especially when it's winter. But it will do this time around.


----------



## tiking




----------



## tiking




----------



## Xenodyssey

Wow, it looks so real with all the little details and painting. Great work.


----------



## Zombie_61

I agree with Xenodyssey. It's so realistic that I'd guess most people would look at these photos and not realize it's a scale diorama. Brilliant work once again Tiking! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lummox

Unreal...TOO REAL!


----------



## tiking

Lummox said:


> Unreal...TOO REAL!


Thanks.


----------



## John P

The only thing that gives it away as a model is the figure. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Alien

Amazing work yet again.
I don't think that you needed to worry about the light. You could have photographed it in almost pitch black and it would still look fantastic.

I looked hard, but I could not find any figures with machine guns as in many of your other dioramas.
Perhaps they are in the back of the trailer waiting to pounce :smile2:

Alien


----------



## tiking

John P said:


> The only thing that gives it away as a model is the figure. Gorgeous!!


Yeah. I know. Unfortunately mu figure painting skills is not up to par with the rest. But I am working on it. Figure painting is a whole other genre all together.


----------



## tiking

Alien said:


> Amazing work yet again.
> I don't think that you needed to worry about the light. You could have photographed it in almost pitch black and it would still look fantastic.
> 
> I looked hard, but I could not find any figures with machine guns as in many of your other dioramas.
> Perhaps they are in the back of the trailer waiting to pounce :smile2:
> 
> Alien


Hahaha!!! Not this time around.


----------



## daytime dave

Very nice work sir. Excellent detail.


----------



## tiking

daytime dave said:


> Very nice work sir. Excellent detail.


Thank you.


----------



## starduster

Excellent modeling, I've been around trucking operations along with operating fork lift's and I had to look twice before realizing this is a model. Yea figures are a whole nother thing entirely, a job well done and thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## tiking

starduster said:


> Excellent modeling, I've been around trucking operations along with operating fork lift's and I had to look twice before realizing this is a model. Yea figures are a whole nother thing entirely, a job well done and thanks for sharing. Karl


Thanks for looking and commenting.


----------



## BOXIE

I worked on a dock and this is amazing.it's just a little too clean.good job.


----------



## tiking

BOXIE said:


> I worked on a dock and this is amazing.it's just a little too clean.good job.


Thanks. Well. Though there are places that are dirty, there are other docks thar are clean as well.


----------



## Atlas1121

Absolutely outstanding. I can't believe I'm looking at a model...


----------



## tiking

Atlas1121 said:


> Absolutely outstanding. I can't believe I'm looking at a model...


Thanks. Glad you like the results.


----------



## bucwheat

I thought I did good work till I saw yours,outstanding job.


----------



## tiking

bucwheat said:


> I thought I did good work till I saw yours,outstanding job.


Thank you for that. Glad you like the build.


----------



## roadskarekustoms

Absolutely amazing work, as ALWAYS!!


----------



## tiking

roadskarekustoms said:


> Absolutely amazing work, as ALWAYS!!


thank you kindly. Glad you approve.


----------



## Malmklang

Amazing job! I'm totally impressed!


----------



## tiking

Thanks.


----------

